# Wow, my Clown Killies are breeding



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Today, I saw my new pair of clown killies breeding for the first time. I've only had them 6 days, and only have the one pair. I'm not certain if any eggs or fry will survive. They seem to like my Marimo ball algae. Don't know why they didn't pick the Java Moss, but oh well. Just wanted to share. Today I'll pick up some floating type plants for them. How long does it take for them to hatch? The male fanned one out onto the gravel. Should I suction it up in an eye dropper and force it into the ball algae?
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Well I guess I need to consider the eggs as fish food since the tankmates soon found the little clutch and made short work of it. But I'll keep watching for a couple of weeks to see if any of the fry survive.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

well i wish you good luck in the hope that some of the fry survived and made it to the java moss and since they have mated once its not a far reach to think they will mate again so you will have other shots the only advice i may have is that if they keep laying eggs near the moss ball maybe you could move it close to the java moss in the hope that some of them overflow into the java moss and will in turn be better protected from the rest of the fish in the tank


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't know if my last attempt to save future eggs will work. I bought more Java Moss, and some Nutri-Diet Fish Eggs. My thought was to distract the rest of the fishes from eating the live eggs or instead of the live eggs. They turned out to be a little too large so they refused them. The only one who didn't ignore them was my Clown Killie male. He checked them out and then came straight to the front of the glass, glared at me and flared. Poor little guy must have thought I stole his eggs! I guess he didn't realize they were already eaten.


----------

